# New Paltz New York swap meet



## syclesavage (Apr 3, 2015)

May 16th swap meet at the New Paltz middle school in New Paltz New York, the benefit supports the local  Fats in the Cats Bike Club, a non-profit club that supports cycling in the Hudson Valley.(www.fatsinthecats.com). A 20% fee is charged to items sold so price everything accordingly. GO TO PAGE 2 FOR UPDATE ON THE SWAP MEET.


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2015)

20% fee? Why not just charge vendors for the space?


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 3, 2015)

Could not tell ya I'm going to help a friend of mine and in return I get TOC 28 inch wooden wheel complete bike for my day of help my son gets 100.00


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 3, 2015)

I could be wrong but I suspect a 20% selling fee will be universally unpopular.  How would you even enforce it?


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I could be wrong but I suspect a 20% selling fee will be universally unpopular.  How would you even enforce it?




Yea. That would keep me from vending.


----------



## kz1000 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yep, one of those things that make you scratch your head. 
If I sell $500. worth of items they take $100. regardless of how much of a profit I actually made, It's no mystery why he's giving you a TOC bike.

So much for a non-profit club


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2015)

kz1000 said:


> Yep, one of those things that make you scratch your head.
> If I sell $500. worth of items they take $100. regardless of how much of a profit I actually made, It's no mystery why he's giving you a TOC bike.
> 
> So much for a non-profit club




Good point.


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 4, 2015)

what if i sell something at a loss will they cover me ? never in my life would i sell at this kind of deal .


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 4, 2015)

Again, I don't know any of the specifics, but I suspect the organizer of this event has delusions of grandeur about the kind of cash windfall he is in for if he is giving away a TOC bike and $100 just for helping out with the event.  I've never run a swap but from what I can tell it is not a good get rich quick scheme.  Maybe things are different in New Paltz though?  There is a bike swap in Portland Me that is well established and unlike any I've ever been to and it actually is a huge cash cow. 

http://usm.maine.edu/sustainability/great-maine-bike-swap 

They charge admission to get in, a fee to put your bike in the swap and a 15% fee if it sells.  Its a big event and takes lots of volunteers. If you want a vendor table though its just a flat fee. This event is all about newer bikes and my attempts to sell old bikes here have been mostly unsuccessful. I have gotten some amazing deals here though because I'm the only one looking for old stuff.


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2015)

bikejunk said:


> never in my life would i sell at this kind of deal .




I don't think anyone would.


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2015)

Too bad this is the weekend of the Ann Arbor meet.


----------



## eddy45 (Apr 4, 2015)

*First swap ,*

I live in upstate NY I have never been to one of these and im going


----------



## catfish (Apr 4, 2015)

eddy45 said:


> I live in upstate NY I have never been to one of these and im going




You would be better off going to Ann Arbor. It's the biggest vintage bicycle show there is.


----------



## syclesavage (May 11, 2015)

This weekend the swap meet is coming, May16th  the deal on the 20% of each sale goes like this, the powers to be in NY don't support us as they should and non profit groups don't have a ton of money themselves so this is their way of making a few bucks to take care of what they can. this is only for the venders that's it in a nut shell.


----------



## syclesavage (May 11, 2015)

See above post


----------

